# Smallest most effective hunting ammo?



## echo-7 (Aug 17, 2010)

What's the smallest most efficient ammo steel/lead/or? That you have used? Thx mike


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I would guess hex nuts or maybe some 9-10mm steel or lead balls.


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

10mm lead balls, maybe even 8mm lead.


----------



## echo-7 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, anybody else??


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

depends on what your hunting i have used bbs with light bands for dove when i was a kid


----------



## echo-7 (Aug 17, 2010)

We have dove, rabbits, and other critters around the desert here.


----------



## SquirrelMaster (Dec 25, 2013)

the smallest ive used is steel bbs, and once i tried lead air rifle pellets, and took plenty small bird. one shot, one kill style too.


----------



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

Heard some people are using hexnuts too. Around the size of about M8 and bigger, I don't have any experience with it myself though.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I have had no success with ammo smaller than 9.5mm I winged a few tree rats bad when I was starting out since then I will always over shoot my ammunition it's not fair even to a "vermin"


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I prefer a minimum of 100 grain ammo weight for hunting and at least 125 grain for squirrel, both moving at a minimum of 200fps, preferably 250+fps


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Agree totally ^^^^^

Impossible to shoot too much catty for squirrel, tough critters to bring down.


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

The smallest most efficient that is realistically obtainable would be tungsten balls. It weighs more than lead and is much harder.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

best smallest hunting ammo? would be 7/16 -my favorite,or with a powerful slingshot probably pellets,you can buy .25 cal and higher pellets online.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

My favorite is .41 cal lead, 105 grains moving at around 250 fps.

When stalking/shooting from 50 feet or less the speed allows the shot to arrive before the animal can react to the sound of the bands hitting the fork... the perfect combo of speed and weight, penetrates fur and feather... plus it's flat enough shooting to be very accurate for good shot placement.


----------



## echo-7 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. guys!! mike


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

10 mm lead or steel suit me best.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

0.36 Cal lead or a 5\8" glass marble is the lightest I would shoot with for hunting. However 1\4" steel for small birds can be deadly too.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I prefer at least .45 cal on up to 5/8" steel was the biggest. The smallest ammo I went on hunting was .40 cal lead, and it worked pretty good


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My old standby by was 0000 buckshot at .380+ cal and weighs in at ~88grs. My new favorite are my egg weights at average of 113grs, they are about .380 in dia but oval shaped and fit a 5/8 pouch perfectly. Coming out of double 1745, or pseudo 2050 at 38+ draw they are fast ! and hit hard !

wll


----------



## fayçal (6 mo ago)

10mm


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

This thread is from 8 years ago check the date before you comment


----------

